# Mitsubishi TE05H Turbo = ???



## Michael DeLoach (Apr 30, 2002)

*Mitsubishi TE04H Turbo = ???*

Does anyone know what a Mitsubishi TE04H compares to? eg. T25, T28, etc.

Thanks for your help.

Mike


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

this might help
http://www.stealth316.com/2-3s-compflowmaps.htm


----------



## Michael DeLoach (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks, I will take a look at it.


----------

